# Implantation Bleeding



## avistar

I was just reading online about implantation bleeding. MAN these sites must drive women nuts!! I have read it occurs 3-6 days after fertilization and 10-14 days after fertilization!!! So really, it is all individualistic! I also read that it occurs around when AF is supposed to show...so some women mistake it as a light period...So if some women mistake it as a light period...wouldn't it be brownish (like old blood) or reddish. But reading on this site, it can be brownish or pink... :wacko::dohh::wacko::dohh:

I had some light brown spotting today, that was very minimal...and not mixed with my cm as I didn't have any. Just a while ago, I whipped and there was clear cm but also some very light pink on the tissue (not mixed in the cm)...so WHO knows! I am 'guessing' I am only 7 dpo. I have had spotting before that was light brown in color but it was on CD 14.... 


Good luck ladies!!!! :dust:


----------



## FJL

I hope it is implantation bleeding hun :happydance: doesn't it suck that so many preg symptoms are AF symptoms too? It would be so much easier if PG and AF symptoms were completely different!


----------



## suzan

:dust:


----------



## Samo

:dust: hope it's good news for you!!! good luck! going to be testing anytime soon? :p


----------



## NeyNey

OMG!! I had the exact same thing today!! I have hard any CM, but I do have some brownish/pinkish colour when I wipe...I'm on CD20 so I don't know....I've never had this before..

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

:dust:


----------



## loopylew

fingers crossed ladies xx


----------



## anita665

lol, I was speaking to consultant about it ages ago & he said it's normally no earlier than 5 days after fertilization. More around 7 or 8 days because you rarely get the spotting the same day it actually implants. Apparently earlier than that tends to be too soon and it comes away because the cells don't devide properly (or something like that) and too much later it tends to be too old.

He also said the blood can be any colour but just a tiny amount when you wipe or literally a couple of spots in your underwear.

I never had it though.


----------



## Rumpskin

Good luck xxx


----------



## **angel**

*hmmm fingers crossed, ive been in agony but not sure wat it is i was meant 2 ov monday n had pains but had cm on friday and then was in so much pain with stabbin pains all round womb yest!!!! xx*


----------



## The Catster

So agree with your comment FJL- ur a very wise woman!!!!:blush:

Hope all these feelings of implantation amount to BFPs for you both!!!! :hi:


----------



## Chellebelle

Lots of :dust: 

Not long until testing!! 

:dust:


----------



## avistar

Thanks everyone. I have had some cramping but that is normal for me throughout my cycle. I haven't had any more spotting or pinkish stuff so far today...


----------



## Vickie

It's so hard trying to decide if it's normal AF symptoms or pregnancy symptoms isn't it? I had some light (very light) pinkish implantation bleeding before my bfp (only showed up when I wiped). Good luck, I hope this is your month!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## justme00

I hope that is what it is. Good luck.


----------



## HAYS

good luck xx


----------



## avistar

thanks again everyone! I just wanted to add too that when I whipped a few hours ago, there was red streaks in my cm and some more pink/red on the tissue. I put on a liner just to be safe...I whipped again just now and there was just a hunt of tinted cm....


----------



## Tishimouse

I'm reading with great enthusiasm. I am noticing some changes too, very similar to this and have been afraid to post them. Palest pink in my CM, which I can't decide whether it is dry, sticky or creamy (but it's definitely dryer than it was). I'm so confused and really terrified that AF will appear in next day or so (which would mean my cycle is a mess :wacko:). I am only 5 DPO and have read on a doctors advice site today that implantation can happen as early as 4DPO, which is encouraging. We are all so different.

My temps dropped this morning which nearly gave me a heart attack. I tried to cheat and take it again after talking to the cat who made an appearance when he heart my alarm clock, but it was more or less the same. I felt guilty for wanting to cheat, but desperation does awful things to you ethics. Also, I've got a headache developing similar to the type I sometimes get with AF. I'm hoping for a rise in temp again tomorrow morning, which would help me think my symptoms are implantation and not AF. Only time will tell, but in the meantime my brain is mashed. :dohh:

:dust:, patience and a bit of divine intervention to us all.


----------



## avistar

oh I hope that it is implantation Tish!!!! I had some more red spotting when I whipped today, def looks like AF is about to start..:( but it is so hard to tell!!!!!!!! No sore boobs or nipples like usual! Is a dipping in temps normal when implantation can occur???


----------



## diva4180

fingers are crossed for you ladies! good luck!


----------



## avistar

the spotting is now brownish and dying down....


----------



## diva4180

oh hun I really hope this is a good sign for you!


----------



## avistar

I hope so too, thank you. I have had spotting during mid cycle before...but it seems like it is less spotting than that time.


----------



## faith_may

I hope it is implantation bleeding :hugs:


----------



## avistar

I am still spotting darker brown/red...every time I whip it is there, and there is some spotting in my liner :( I dunno what to think. I have cramping (lasted all day) and just feel blah, bloated/gassy. My boobs/nipples don't hurt, and usually do before AF. ?


----------



## miel

wow avistar i mean i will think it will be early for AF no to arrive?(did you have a longer cycle last month ? if i remember correctly)
did you a ever have short cycle before?
i hope it's implatation :)


----------



## Carolina

i hope this is it for you avistar!! good luck!!:dust:


----------



## avistar

my last cycle was 46 days...and I have spotted between cycles before, but can't remember if it was similar to what I am experiencing now.


----------



## miel

so it's a good sign :) wishing the best avistar! come on BFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## avistar

thank you so much ladies :) I am feeling really weird about it...:muaha:
I just feel physically blah right now...

Wouldn't my boobs hurt too (or start to hurt soon) if it were to be implantation and such?


----------



## wondering

i have this now, me and my partner been trying for a good few years with no luck and ive got this happening...ive not had a period since juneish.... i have very irregular periods but last 4 days ive had this spotting if you can even call it that....

so could it be that?

never had spotting before inbetween periods or anything... also what does AF stand for?


----------



## wondering

also if i am to do a test.... when would be est time to do based on this?
as i not had any periods so nothing to judge off?

ps no other symptoms... boobs gone smaller but fuller and firmer... bit of cramping/sharp pains in belly.... but nothing else really...


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi everyone, I am new to this. We have been trying for 6 months, I came off the pill 10 months ago, and since then I have had regular AF, same time of day each month, except last month - 1 day late, and this month 2 1/2 days late. Last week had normal pre-AF symptoms but they have now gone away and we did a HPT on Tuesday morning - negative. Today I have tiny amount of red blood when wiping. I have no other symptoms except white spots on nipples and now & again I get an ache which is like someone stabbling me with a wide object inside, which is not like normal AF aches. We had sex on Monday last week, so wondering if it was too soon to do HPT on Monday. Getting really fed up now, this is so tiring, I am constantly going to the loo to have another look - those I work with must be thinking something is wrong!! I would love some help and guidance and to see that I am not alone. XX:wacko:


----------



## charmed

hi i just been posting about this after tiny bit sex this morn had yellow brown cm, wet.. then every wee has had browny tint when wipe, i had fiddle about and when wiped finger had red lump on tissue, only tiny but visble... im 8dpo, bit cramp pulling pain n sore boobs, if af is starting i super early?? any ideas x


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

I had IB at 5dpo with pics to prove it.
Sounds like you have had it too.
:dust:


----------



## charmed

jerseyshoregirl said:


> I had IB at 5dpo with pics to prove it.
> Sounds like you have had it too.
> :dust:

can u post pic in pm for me


----------

